# FSF - Fonterra Shareholders' Fund



## System (4 December 2012)

The Fonterra Shareholders' Fund forms part of Trading Among Farmers and the Fund is a unit trust formed under the Unit Trusts Act. 

Units are listed on the NZX Main Board and on ASX and will be able to be freely bought and sold, in the same way as any other listed security.

Outside investors who are not allowed to hold shares in Fonterra, are able to invest in Units in the Fonterra Shareholders’ Fund that gives them access to the Economic Rights that they would have received if they were allowed to own a Share.

http://www.fonterra.com/global/en/Financial/Fonterra+Shareholders+Fund


----------



## dinga (23 January 2013)

System said:


> The Fonterra Shareholders' Fund forms part of Trading Among Farmers and the Fund is a unit trust formed under the Unit Trusts Act.
> 
> Units are listed on the NZX Main Board and on ASX and will be able to be freely bought and sold, in the same way as any other listed security.
> 
> ...




Interested in any thoughts on the merits - or otherwise - in investing in this Fund (on first blush, like the industry, outlook and offshore earnings elements).


----------



## bigdog (23 February 2018)

21 February 2018
FONTERRA AND THE a2 MILK COMPANY FORM GLOBAL STRATEGIC RELATIONSHIP
Fonterra Co-operative Group Limited (Fonterra) and The a2 Milk Company (a2MC) have today entered into a comprehensive strategic relationship that links Fonterra’s global milk pool and supply chain, manufacturing capability and in-market sales and distribution capacity with a2MC’s brand strength and capabilities.

As part of the partnership, Fonterra will now begin conversations with its farmers to source an A2 milk pool for a2MC products in New Zealand, which is intended to significantly expand over time to help meet the growing demand for a2MC products. A similar milk pool in Australia will also be developed


----------

